# GE Plant and Aquarium Bulbs



## Hop (Mar 27, 2004)

Dogg,

I can only tell you that they work great on my low light 55 gallon. I have two on one of my highlight tanks and I'm not certain at this point if they are any better or worse than others I have used in that circumstance. I will tell you that I do like the color of the tank though. The other bulbs I'm using are Phillips and with out the GEs, the tank appears a little blue/green. The GEs seem to do a good job bringing the color into a shade that I prefer. Knowing the people that post on this site I'm sure you will be getting some great input soon. I've only recently moved into higher light tanks. Good Luck!


----------



## compulsion (Mar 2, 2004)

does anyone know were to get these 'GE' bulbs?


----------



## Hop (Mar 27, 2004)

I got mine at Wal-Mart. The closest fish store is 45 minutes away. They are with the regular floresents.


----------



## dogg76 (Jan 31, 2004)

Lowes carries them also.....so has anyone else had any experience with these?


----------



## Rikko (Jan 24, 2004)

I get mine at Revy/Rona/whoever they are this week.

I have always used them in conjunction with GE Sunshine bulbs (the Chroma 50s).
Plants typically did quite well, though the light-loving plants of course didn't thrive with the light output, but I was able to grow anubias, wisteria, crypts, lotus lilies, nomaphilia, etc..

One thing I wasn't wild about was the visible colour - it just looked a bit too yellowy for me (could have been the Chromas), but the results on the tank were good.

If it's between those or some $50000 aquarium store bulbs, do the no-name ones. I think T12 NO gives you pretty consistent results, and the more I read, the less convinced I am that plants are terribly picky about Kelvin ratings.


----------



## Urkevitz (Jan 12, 2004)

I have used the GE T-12 P&A and i didn't like them at all, the color was bad even for a plants bulb. I like the Philips P&A better.


----------



## dogg76 (Jan 31, 2004)

where cani find the philips p&a bulbs....havent seen them anywhere here...


----------



## Urkevitz (Jan 12, 2004)

Where I live Philips P&A are sold at all Home Depot locations.


----------



## Versus (Apr 21, 2004)

dogg76 said:


> where cani find the philips p&a bulbs....havent seen them anywhere here...


ya home depot you get them , and just so you know after spectrum tests they are the same bulbs cora life etc etc uses =/ 25 dollars , 5 dollars , 25 dollars , 5 dollars.. HMMM 

oh by the way they come in green sleeves just so you know i run 1 p&a and 1 sylvania glo-lux which are around 10 bucks .


----------



## compulsion (Mar 2, 2004)

i have them now. 2x 20w GE FLE20TBXSP ( i take it you mean general electric? ) says they have a CRi of 92 and 6500k

diy reflectors, its all good 
there a little 6500k green.. but meh its ok coz i have a mix of 10000k's to cool it a little 

my opinion. there good  im happy with them


----------



## secretagent (Mar 13, 2004)

COOL  glad ya like um!


----------

